# Air-Flo Snow plows???



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

anyone have info on these plows? Good or bad let me know!

Thanks


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

never heard of it


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I had heard of Air-Flo spreaders but not plows. So I looked it up and they are making plows now. They make trip edge and trip blade plows. They make the full trip in 7.5' and 8' widths and the trip edge comes in 8' and 9' widths. The Quik-Latch mounting system looks pretty good IMO. The trip edge blade is set up almost identical to an HD Fisher blade. Go to http://air-flo.com/product.cfm?id=02D3EF49-BAB0-8FB8-74319A54BA8DB3BA for more info.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They've been around a couple years, nice mounting system, all stainless steel moldboard, very small dealer network.


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

There seems to be about $1000 less than anything else in Sothern Ontario. Just dont know what to buy I have had Meyers plows and now it is time for a change.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mounts almost exactally like the curtis minus the hydrolic jack the curtis has.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

They're badass. Had they released the V plow as they were supposed to, one would be on my truck. My buddie just got his preseason order in a couple of weeks ago and the first install was on a 2011 Ram. Very nice.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

How are the hydro's? Pretty quick or ?


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

"The Dual Chain lift is an added safety feature and will enable the blade to float when plowing on an uneven surface. *The dual chain also allows the operator to stack snow higher."*

Oh really? Wouldn't this be larger angular travel at the pivot point? Don't see how adding a second chain would cause you to be able to STACK HIGHER THAN EVER BEFORE!!!!!!!! 
I do believe all of the manufacturer sites use the same gentleman for all their videos. And an identical script, "easier, faster, smoother, more efficient, more rugged" Although there must be some truth to Air-flo's video as the "driver" is so comfortable plowing in slacks and a cable-knit sweater... nice loafers bud

sorry, rant over. :waving:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

plowguy43;1094014 said:


> How are the hydro's? Pretty quick or ?


Yeah.........it's pretty much the identical pump/cyls as a Western Ultra. Infact, moldboard, quadrant, etc is all identical.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

got-h2o;1094146 said:


> Yeah.........it's pretty much the identical pump/cyls as a Western Ultra. Infact, moldboard, quadrant, etc is all identical.


keep that quiet, Western will sue them next. lol

From what i have seen they are nice plows. you can buy a snow dogg for about the same money and snow dogg has a bigger dealer network though.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

show-n-go;1094170 said:


> keep that quiet, Western will sue them next. lol
> 
> From what i have seen they are nice plows. you can buy a snow dogg for about the same money and snow dogg has a bigger dealer network though.


Lol I agree......BUT looking at the 2 side by side, the Snow Dogg in no way compares in durability IMO.....nothing against Snow Dogg. Mounting far surpasses that of the Snow Dogg too. Give a Snow Dogg 1 season and theres no dismounting it without a BFH and a prying device of some sort, and the removable trailer style jack is not only a PIA, but a joke. Not to mention the moldboards on the Airflows are completely stainless, not just a skin.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

got-h2o;1094146 said:


> Yeah.........it's pretty much the identical pump/cyls as a Western Ultra. Infact, moldboard, quadrant, etc is all identical.


Air-Flow's trip edge mold board is identical to the HD Fisher's mold board.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yea it is..


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Could they be another Douglas Dynamics company or one that they have a vested interest in possibly?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

gtstang462002;1094520 said:


> Could they be another Douglas Dynamics company or one that they have a vested interest in possibly?


I wish Douglas Dynamics would buy Air-Flow so they could take Air-Flow's Quik-Latch mounting system and put it on the Fisher plows and call it the Minute Mount 3.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

mercer_me;1094525 said:


> I wish Douglas Dynamics would buy Air-Flow so they could take Air-Flow's Quik-Latch mounting system and put it on the Fisher plows and call it the Minute Mount 3.


Lol, I bet there is a vested interest that isn't publicly known. That would explain the identical moldboard structure and lack of lawsuits.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

gtstang462002;1094530 said:


> Lol, I bet there is a vested interest that isn't publicly known. That would explain the identical moldboard structure and lack of lawsuits.


If you took Air-Flows mounting sistem and combined it with Fisher head gear it would make an awsome plow IMO. They way the Air-Flow head gear is now it don't look that good to me.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

mercer_me;1094534 said:


> If you took Air-Flows mounting sistem and combined it with Fisher head gear it would make an awsome plow IMO. They way the Air-Flow head gear is now it don't look that good to me.


It kinda reminds me of the old school meyers plows.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah I kid you not, the regular full trip mold boards and quadrants are identical to Uni/Ultra plows. Literally identical. To the point where I plan to price the stainless boards for my rehab Unimounts. They bolt right up. I'm sure DD is involved one way or the other. Otherwise ther'd be a lawsuit.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a pic of a board unmounted:


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

So does this plow look like it will hold up and not break over the plow season?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

got-h2o;1094592 said:


> I'm sure DD is involved one way or the other. Otherwise ther'd be a lawsuit.


What is unique about the moldboard mounting system? Plus the western moldboard has been unchanged for many years, patent protection runs out (15 years on most patents.)


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

basher;1095352 said:


> What is unique about the moldboard mounting system? Plus the western moldboard has been unchanged for many years, patent protection runs out (15 years on most patents.)


Oh stop speaking in facts would you


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

No one said anything was special about the design, but obviously there is no difference whatsoever. I think its a good thing...........no reason to try and prove anything over it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

EliteJ;1095327 said:


> So does this plow look like it will hold up and not break over the plow season?


Very much so. Like I said, I'd take one ofer a Snow Dogg any day.


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

Going to give this plow a try this year. Will post pics soon.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a few of one almost ready:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that is a pretty well built snow plow. Interesting mounting setup with those small rollers or are they bumpers? Looks like an Insta Act hydraulic unit too (maybe they buy them from DD?)


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

plowguy43;1098355 said:


> Wow that is a pretty well built snow plow. Interesting mounting setup with those small rollers or are they bumpers? Looks like an Insta Act hydraulic unit too (maybe they buy them from DD?)


That's what I'm assuming too. And the mounting system is unbelievable. 0 effort whatsoever, and is quite stout too. I've fought with every type of mounting system there is. As for the rollers, yep thats what they are. They guide it on the mount. I'll get a pic of a mount if you's like. Basically when its on the truck, you drop the foot, pull down the lever (either side) and its off. It doesn't drop down, or wedge anywhere. That's it, just back out. 1 single plug too like the Blizzards. That's nice too.

Of course I have no experience 2-3-4 years down the road once things start showing use, but as for now, I like them.

Last year my buddie sold 3 Snow Doggs and used one himself. Had every one return for issues, including his. An allie of his that sold quite a few more had about 50 return. They look cheaper and are cheaper. For the price these AirFlows are going for and they quality in which they appear to be built, I say they are a far superior plow.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, unlike Western's flimsy lift channel/head gear, this is made from square tubing and prob 3/16 thick. Gusseted nicely with 1/4" too.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not promoting these. Granted, my buddie sells them so I can price anyone here if they'd like, but please don't think I'm pushing them or that I will gain anything from a sale. I was just pretty impressed with the price and quality when compared to some of the other "cost effective" brands.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes definitely get a picture of the mounts if possible. I've seen a few for sale locally but never really looked into the. Can you get the headlights as well?

The only thing that would keep me from buying one is if I upgrade I'm going to a V or expandable plow.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Sure thing. Headlights are OK, nothing great. As for the V's, theyre badass in the pics. They're produced but not released for sale yet supposedly. When they are you better believe I'll have one.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just found an 8' on ebay for $2950 brand new, but its painted not a stainless model. Still a good deal though even if it is painted...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Did you get any pictures of the trip edge plows?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

From the airflo website it looks like all trip edge plows are painted/powdercoated not stainless.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't think my buddie has any trip edge ones yet. And as for the roughly $3k price complete for the painted one...............I sell used Unimounts for that, I say it's well worth it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Got anything about the possible Vplow? I can't find anything online...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

It exists. According to them it hasn't been tested enough to release it. It is in production........it was supposed to be available. My buddie ordered one for himself and was notified before he got them in that that was the case. It's an 8.5 footer, the only one they'll be offering as of now......well soon supposedly.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

D*mn I hope its soon, it may sway me from the snow dogg VX85 if its a full stainless blade.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll see if he can make a call to see what the story is. He actually offered to pay full price and would demo one himself. They said they couldn't yet for some reason.


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

Just got a Air Flo 8' put on my GMC 2500 and it looks like a well built plow. The mounting system is great on and off in less than a minute!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Post up some pictures when you can.


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

He are some pics.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Does it mount as easy as it says it does on the web site?


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes it does. It took a total of 32 seconds to get it off the truck. We got board and wanted to see who was the fastest. Takes about 1 min to put it on. I am very impressed with this plow!


----------

